# Hartford Seattle 22' Log Car Kit



## scl (May 12, 2008)

Hi

Can anyone kindly help me with a question about this log car kit? I've already built the version with rails that takes the Barnhart Log Loader, but I would like to build another one as the "plain" version - i.e. the one without the rails. As best as a try, when I check out the plans and diagrams, I can't quite make out the arrangement for the main bunks.

It would be really handy if anyone could give me a few pointers, or even better some pics!

Thanks in advance
Ken


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

hi ken heres a link http://www.midcontinent.org/rollingstock/builders/pacific_car.htm

hope this helps b.t.w if you put seattle car & foundry or pacific car & foundry(companys later name ) you get lots of links on the net that can help 
yours dana


----------



## scl (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the link Dana. That's quite an interesting site. I had searched the net, and found some info, including models for HO, but drew nothing for the 22' plain loggin car. But I'll keep searching! Thanks again. Ken


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

The layout is the same as the plans from Hartford give you 2 different main bunks when building. Id just use the drawings from Hartford if you plan to cut your own wood as I assume you will have to since getting the kit will be pretty scarce now. Since I built 3 of these all with rails the spare main bunks with no notches for rail went to the scrap pile. Probally used them to mix epoxy or something.


----------



## scl (May 12, 2008)

Again, thanks for the reply. I just recently managed to pick up 3 of these kits - one twinpack and the other a single. In the twinpack there are extra parts to top the bunks for the "plain" version of the car - but weirdly only enough parts to do 1 car! The other single kit had no such extra parts. I've previously made the rail version of this car a few years back, so I thought a plain version would be good. Just a bit surprised that Hartford weren't consistent with the contents of the kits!

I feel fairly happy with the general arrangement of a plain car, although the instructions say that some or all of the end and centre (smaller) bunks can be left off, and I would have liked a picture reference to be sure. I can find plenty of pics (and a photo!) of the rail version, but drawn a blank on the plain one.

Looks like everyone builds the rail version!









Ken


----------

